# New community website with profiles, auction tools and more!



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Aquarium type MySpace? looks pretty cool.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Isn't there enough sites like this around already?

I figure no one has time for yet another...

:icon_roll
-Andrew


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

*A little more flexible than your average website...*

Hi A Hill,

Sure there are plenty of websites that cater to the aquarist in mind... 
What sets this new site apart is the fact that you are able to create a profile and share much more than just a couple of pictures or notes with friends or folks that are browsing. If you are a serious enthusiast, you can create your own storefront on your profile without having to create that extra account on ebay. 

You won't get lost in the mix of millions upon millions of irrelevant listings that "sort of" fall into the same category that your item may be relevant to but isn't. 

Why don't you come by and list your product with us? 

We're looking for folks to help us with moderation and site feedback as well. If anyone is interested in becoming a moderator for our website, please CONTACT US

Create your own photo galleries, blog, share that new instructional video you found on youtube or any of the other video sites or upload your own!

Not asking for much, just swing by and see what all the features are and how it may be of benefit to you and many others like us that share the love for a planted tank or any type of setup for that matter...

Join us, invite friends with a common interest or meet new friends! 

Thank you,
Core212


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

Free listings for a month if you sign up before March 23, 2009. You can also use our classifieds system as an alternative to the auctions system. The classifieds will always be free! 

We're currently offering free banner exchange for sites and folks wishing to promote their business. Your banner must be in a 468 x 60 format and will appear on our header! This is the most prominent space on our website and we're going to use it to cross promote other aquaria related websites, businesses and services. 

Please be sure to use the contact us link on the footer of http://www.aquariaspot.com

We've added our friends at plantedtank.net as we visit this site religiously for its great wealth of information and cool folk!

Thanks,
AquariaSpot.com


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yet another Finvillage clone.

Good luck with the site.


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

We didn't even know FinVillage existed! Thanks for pointing that out leviathan0. You should come over and show some support for fellow NY'er!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm surprised FinVillage and AquariaSpot are using the exact same web application. Good luck on AquariaSpot!


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Jdinh04! Actually FinVillage is using much older code than we are at AquariaSpot but yes it is based on the same code. 

Looking forward to having your group join us at AquariaSpot as well! We can use your knowledge.

PS: Love aquaScapist.com!!!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I just joined up and have to say that the site has quite alot of features that could be fun to work with. It will be good once some more people join up and contribute their experiences.


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks bsmith782! also want to thank epicfish and dthb4438 for signing up. i'm looking to start up some contests pretty soon and i am in the process of starting a contest to grow the community. This is open to any of you who has an aquarium related business and would like to gain exposure. We're looking to have a bunch of giveaways so these contests would be sponsored by your company! We'll make sure to theme it to the fullest extent and provide you all maximum exposure on our site.

Also looking for moderators and experts on planted tanks to share their knowledge on the site as well.

- I have switched all auctions listings to free so no fees involved until further notice! 
- Working on a more complex classifieds section (think craigslist) to better suit your needs.
- We have groups that are waiting to be created on all categories! So come on in and create your groups and invite some members!

Thanks again to the folks at The Planted Tank for their hospitality! We love this site! If you take note, we are not on any other site but this one...


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

For those of you who have come through to show support... Many, many thanks!
I'd like to let the rest of you all know that the site has been completely redesigned and has a bunch of new features so please come through and take a look...

Thanks,
Sandy


----------

